# TTS s-tronic gearbox 7-speed coming?



## robes (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm new here and looking at getting a TTS s-tronic at some point in the not too distant future, and have had a search but can't find anything about this...

I believe the s-tronic is currently a 6 speed box, but see that the S3 now has a 7-speed s-tronic gearbox. I wonder if anyone thinks that the 7-speed will make it into the TTS, and if so when, or whether Audi will just stick with the 6-speed? The car will spend a significant amount of time on dual carriageways and motorways and think that for me 7 gears would make driving more relaxing (and fuel efficient) when motorway cruising... (I currently have an A6 2.0 tdi with 7 speed s-tronic which is great).

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't know anything yet and I didn't rear about the gearbox on the S3 but I can tell you one thing, if it's a 7 speeds like the golf TSI with the clutch not immerse in the oil, I wouldn't put that in my car after old problems of that gearbox...
now if it's new, revisited even considering the power of the TTs than the VW, it's another situation! wait a bit and something will come up!


----------



## AkshayJain (Jul 1, 2016)

6 speed is better than that 7 speed. As ManuTT pointed out, the 7 speed is a dry clutch gearbox which is prone to overheating under stress.

Id stick with a wet clutch 6 speed.


----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

Yes, the new 7speed DSG which is on the Audi A6 is same on the R8 is wet! M sure it will be on the TT n TTS during PI.. this from from reliable sources!



robes said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new here and looking at getting a TTS s-tronic at some point in the not too distant future, and have had a search but can't find anything about this...
> 
> ...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dont compare Apples and sushi... it's not comparable.
7 speed in the S3 and RS (DQ500) is much better than the 6 speed box (DQ250).


----------



## robes (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks for your replies. The 7 speed s-tronic box in the A6 is wet (I have had a gearbox oil change!), and would have thought that the new S3 7 speed box was wet too given the apparent issues with dry DSG boxes...


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

[smiley=behead2.gif] [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

robes said:


> Thanks for your replies. The 7 speed s-tronic box in the A6 is wet (I have had a gearbox oil change!), and would have thought that the new S3 7 speed box was wet too given the apparent issues with dry DSG boxes...


Yes, the DQ500 is a wet system.


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Isn't the gearbox in the new TTRS 7-speed or have I just made that up?

(If it is I suppose it could set a precedent for other models to follow...)


----------



## robes (Jul 6, 2016)

datamonkey said:


> Isn't the gearbox in the new TTRS 7-speed or have I just made that up?
> 
> (If it is I suppose it could set a precedent for other models to follow...)


The new TTRS is 7-speed, but I think the mkII TTRS auto was also 7-speed...


----------

